# USA vs Puerto Rico Tues 8/28 11PM ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Puerto Rico has been very disappointing overall in this tournament.If Panama could have held on against Argentina they would have been eliminated instead of Panama.Since their only preleminary win was against Puerto Rico they entered the Second Phase with an 0-3 record Group X.They then proceeded to embarass Brazil monday evening.At last they played up to expectations and looked like a first rate opponent.

Puerto Rico has traditionally played excellent ball against the USA and they have some very good pieces with an excellent backcourt and some effective big men.Carlos Arroyo seems to channel Gilbert Arenas against the USA.In theory this could be a difficult game for us,but PR would have to play vastly superior ball to what they've shown so far and we'd have to really suck.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think this is the kind of game where Kobe's determination to shut down the opposing team's best player can come in real handy. We lost to Puerto Rico last year because Carlos Arroyo went bananas on us, and we didn't have anyone with the quickness and determination to stay with him. If Kobe can stay on him like he did against Barbosa, we shouldn't have any problems at all with them this year.

I didn't like the lineup changes we made last game, though. I think we should stick with what was really working for us. We could keep our dominant starting lineup intact while still being able to rotate the starters in with the second team. But I think we have to leave one of Kidd, Lebron, and Deron out on the floor at all times.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think we smack them by 25+, Kobe has been locking down the best perimeter threat on the other team...I'd expect Arroyo to be his next victim


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

kobe still doesnt know how to pass.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe's really approaching this game in a very different way than what I've seen in the last few games, looking to get himself going early instead of deferring to Melo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LOL at Carmelo Anthony getting fouled by the rim.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Kidd is the one guarding Arroyo right now, and not Kobe. I guess we'll see if that changes throughout the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Here comes Carlos Jordan with the spin move through two defenders.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bill Walton is so confused when it comes to actually talking about what's happening on the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pureto Rico is definitely playing well against us right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A loss here would be good. Its not later on in the tournament, but it'd be enough for someone to look and say we need to fix this crappy offense that Coach K is trying to run here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Bill Walton is so confused when it comes to actually talking about what's happening on the floor.


*Melo attempts dunk and gets blocked.*

Walton: Dwight Howard getting blocked right there!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Bill Walton is so confused when it comes to actually talking about what's happening on the floor.


give walton a 3 hour radio show and you wouldnt have to run a commercial in its entirety.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> A loss here would be good. Its not later on in the tournament, but it'd be enough for someone to look and say we need to fix this crappy offense that Coach K is trying to run here.


Nah, a loss is unacceptable in my opinion. They need to go undefeated here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wonder if Kidd can keep up with Arroyo at this point. Kobe might be a better option if he's gotten his quickness up.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this offense is stagnant without kidd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Nah, a loss is unacceptable in my opinion. They need to go undefeated here.


yeah, but if the offense isn't fixed, then we WILL lose to a Greece, a Spain, a healthy Argentina. 

This offense is so terrible. Coach K needs to be held accountable, since the players are making the best of a horrible offense, and guys like Lebron, Carmelo, are really stepping up to make it happen, but fact of the matter is this offense just plain sucks.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think that was the first bad shot I've seen Lebron take this tournament so far. I know he was probably trying to kickstart the offense, but we are going to need him as more of a setup man because he's not the shooter that Kobe or Melo is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I wonder if Kidd can keep up with Arroyo at this point. Kobe might be a better option if he's gotten his quickness up.


I think Kobe would be the better option as well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We are just taking bad shots and missing them right now

I just don't like the way this team looks when Billups is on the floor.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why was Amare standing at the perimeter for that entire possession? Something just seems off tonight...


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

While I agree that they're looking kind of ragged out there, if they repeat that quarter 3 more times they'll win 96-60


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They'll have a better 2nd quarter. That first quarter was unlike them, but there's no way they can play that bad in the 2nd quarter.

And yes, that was some bad play, considering how well they've done in the other games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> I just don't like the way this team looks when Billups is on the floor.


I agree. He's just more of a shooting guard than a real point. 

By that, I mean he doesn't really ever create for others like someone like Kidd or Deron does. He gets assists in the Detroit system because they primarily have him passing down to Rip curling off screens and putting up an immediate shot, but that's more of Rip creating for himself than Chauncey doing it.

I think if we have him in, we should either keep Kidd or Deron in, or at the very least have Lebron in to try to take the brunt of the creating abilities. It has just been getting too stagnant when we run Billups as the point.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love how it looks like crappy offense, but we're still on pace for about 100 in 40 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree with you guys as well. 

Right now, I feel like Kobe's also trying to do a bit too much, even though he does have 11 points. 

Amare just shot a three and made it!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

stat with the 3!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Theyre not getting any fast breaks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh.
_
That's_ why Amare was standing at the perimeter at the end of the 1st quarter. *sigh*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd and LBJ need to get back in and create some fast break opportunities.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Billups just sucks at pushing the pace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did they just call Amare on a moving screen? Or was it a different violation?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing very sloppy...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Did they just call Amare on a moving screen? Or was it a different violation?


I think it was a moving screen.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that was nice,but don't hurt yourself Melo


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It would have been appropriate there for Carmelo to come down there and absolutely destroy his knees because of that showboating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd's getting ready to check back in. 

Amare's playing hard out there in my opinion. I like what I'm seeing from him right now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i think all the players are just goddamn tired. i mean this is like the 5th game in 6 nights. all the players gotta be ragged at this point. who came up with this ridiculous schedule?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DuMa said:


> i think all the players are just goddamn tired. i mean this is like the 5th game in 6 nights. all the players gotta be ragged at this point. who came up with this ridiculous schedule?


I concur


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DuMa said:


> i think all the players are just goddamn tired. i mean this is like the 5th game in 6 nights. all the players gotta be ragged at this point. who came up with this ridiculous schedule?


That's a good point. We don't seem to have the pep that we have had in the past.

The lack of fast breaking is another good indication that we don't have the legs we did 5 days ago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

...And they've still got a few more games in a row to play...at the end of it all, it will have been 6 games in 6 nights.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We should be much fresher than everyone else.Noone on team is averaging more than 17 or 18 minutes a game.Of course you can't practice if you're playing six games in seven days.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

With 5 minutes left in the 2nd quarter, this game is over.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

puerto rico is out of legs as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great pass by LeBron to Dwight...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now the US is playing well...

All of a sudden, we're up 29.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Williams is awesome.. he and Paul are going to be the face of NBA pg's for a long, long time IMO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Puerto Rico's offense is playing really good set wise, they just can't hit a damn shot. Its amazing, they're running their plays effectively, and how they're supposed to be done, but nothing is going for them. Their defense has been pretty decent too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd almost like to see PR start hitting some treys to keep this somewhat interesting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron has really improved his shot here lately. It's looked pretty good for the last couple of games. The last thing our opponents need is another scoring threat at the perimeter on our team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No kick ball violation there? Sometimes FIBA refs can be mystifying.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron is draining 3's now. Nice.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lebron stealin strokes from michael redd!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Lebron has really improved his shot here lately. It's looked pretty good for the last couple of games. The last thing our opponents need is another scoring threat at the perimeter on our team.


I've noticed quite a few times over the past few games - I think LeBron has changed the mechanics on his shot. He's much more upright and not the slight fade that he previously had. Obviously, the results look good so far.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If we can hit treys the way we have in this quarter there's no way anyone can stop us.The problem with the FIBA three is that is the worst shot possible in the NBA.If you're going to shot a two,get a better one and if you're going to shoot from that far back you shoot an NBA trey.

Up 31 after a lousy start.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Lebron doesn't bring that consistent midrange jumper back to the NBA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh my! Kobe to Lebron! Its so pretty!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I've noticed quite a few times over the past few games - I think LeBron has changed the mechanics on his shot. He's much more upright and not the slight fade that he previously had. Obviously, the results look good so far.


It does look quite a bit different. I know he toyed with making his shot more of a set shot during the season, but he just didn't really have the time to try to add something completely different in the middle of the season so it never really took off. If he can get a more consistent form down on it, that would be great.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn get those idiotic graphics out of the way ESPN.It's bad enough that we've had to put up with Walton for two weeks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> It does look quite a bit different. I know he toyed with making his shot more of a set shot during the season, but he just didn't really have the time to try to add something completely different in the middle of the season so it never really took off. If he can get a more consistent form down on it, that would be great.


yea I guess it is somewhat of a set shot, I said something to 'Hughes for Retirement' the other night when we were watching the Brasil game at the bar...I didn't know if my drinks were making his shot look different or if I actually saw something


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told you guys they'd play well in the 2nd quarter.

Game over.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know why, but I have a huge mancrush on Deron Williams. I love his little change-of-direction move that he's so good at.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Bill Walton has LITERALLY talked about the game itself for about 15 seconds the entire night. At first it was kind of funny, but when a halfcourt alley-oop is thrown down and he's talking about the economy, I just want to strangle myself.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Bill Walton has LITERALLY talked about the game itself for about 15 seconds the entire night. At first it was kind of funny, but when a halfcourt alley-oop is thrown down and he's talking about the economy, I just want to strangle myself.


Yeah, I'm all about background and context. But I really want at least a little commentary on the actual game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What are your guy's changes to this team going forward for next year?

First, I would replace Chauncey Billups with Kirk Hinrich. Hinrich can push the tempo a lot better. Look at the 2006 Bulls vs. Heat series. Hinrich pushed the tempo very well in that series (where the Bulls basically tried to run and gun the Heat). 

Paul Pierce to replace Mike Miller...sorry man, get a hair cut if you want to stay on the team. 

Greg Oden instead of Tyson Chandler. 

Chris Bosh instead Tayshaun Prince.

Giving you:

Deron Williams, Kirk Hinrich, Jason Kidd, Kobe Bryant, Paul Pierce, Michael Redd, Carmelo Anthony, Lebron James, Amare Stoudemire, Dwight Howard, Greg Oden, Chris Bosh.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> What are your guy's changes to this team going forward for next year?
> 
> First, I would replace Chauncey Billups with Kirk Hinrich. Hinrich can push the tempo a lot better. Look at the 2006 Bulls vs. Heat series. Hinrich pushed the tempo very well in that series (where the Bulls basically tried to run and gun the Heat).
> 
> ...


Also that one guy...what's his name... Wade or something like that?

I hear he's pretty good too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade instead of Billups

Oden/Bosh instead of Chandler

I'm keeping Miller b/c we need atleast one white guy on the team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The two guys I'd love to have on the team are Eddy Curry or Shaq. Dwight Howard and Amare Stoudemire are both strong players, but nowhere as close to being as strong as Shaq or Eddy. The problem is that they won't invite Eddy, and Shaq would decline because he would be out for the entire NBA season if he had to pay 10 games in 10 days or whatever it is they're doing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> The two guys I'd love to have on the team are Eddy Curry or Shaq. Dwight Howard and Amare Stoudemire are both strong players, but nowhere as close to being as strong as Shaq or Eddy. The problem is that they won't invite Eddy, and Shaq would decline because he would be out for the entire NBA season if he had to pay 10 games in 10 days or whatever it is they're doing.


The FIBA refs will never allow for Shaq/Eddy to use their strength, they did the same to Duncan. It's much better for us to bring athletic bigs (Amare/Dwight/Bosh) who can handle a little and pull their man out of the lane to free up the floor for the rest of the team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shaq can barely manage 50 games in an NBA season now.He'd be horrible in FIBA rules any way,but there's no way Miami would let him play when they're paying him 20 million a year and he's only playing five eighths of the season without any added wear.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So what are you guys expecting in the 2nd half? I'm expecting us to be up by 50 at the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that Kobe is gonna take Ayuso to school now...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The FIBA refs will never allow for Shaq/Eddy to use their strength, they did the same to Duncan. It's much better for us to bring athletic bigs (Amare/Dwight/Bosh) who can handle a little and pull their man out of the lane to free up the floor for the rest of the team.


The thing I see, is that the perimeter players are able to draw the big men off their men, giving them open dunks. But often times, they will foul, and Dwight and Amare most of the time can't go through the contact, and end up going to the line, and missing free throws. Curry/Shaq should be able to finish these. 

Also, that move by Kobe was dirty. He should be suspended for that. Not for getting tangled up, but for that yank of the arm he did to try to pull it out of its socket.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I needed to know something about the Spanish American War I would either turn the channel or look it up you annoying jerks


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I really needed to know that the US invaded Puerto Rico 110 years ago. Thanks, ESPN.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Who's going to go completely bald first? Deron Williams or Carlos Arroyo?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

On the bright side, this is probably Walton's best string of commentary ever. Its not completely idiotic like when he tries to analyze NBA games, and doesn't grate on you for being so horrible. Yeah its not incredibly relevant to the game, but its better than his usual.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I like Bill Walton, but I'm really getting sick of getting absolutely no insight into the basketball game from the commentary.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> On the bright side, this is probably Walton's best string of commentary ever. Its not completely idiotic like when he tries to analyze NBA games, and doesn't grate on you for being so horrible. Yeah its not incredibly relevant to the game, but its better than his usual.


:lol: 

That's true.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bill Walton does get annoying fast, but I still don't mind him too much. I've gotten pretty used to it by now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hahaha Ayuso with the stiff arm on Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crowd with "Kobe" chants now. Nice.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ayuso is the same bum in a pick-up game who starts playing dirty when he or his team is getting pulverized.

He needs to chill out and accept his scrubdom.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> hahaha Ayuso with the stiff arm on Kobe.


They're going to go at it before this game is over, haha.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this ayuso guy is gonna start swingin at kobe


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap I love this lineup on the floor right now. These guys just seem to have great chemistry together.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Argentina is really only missing Ginobili,Nocioni,Oberto and Hermann unless I am missing someone.It's not as though they are sending a bunch of scrubs to this tourney.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hes getting mad cuz Kobe is locking his *** up


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Man, I like Bill Walton, but I'm really getting sick of getting absolutely no insight into the basketball game from the commentary.


It's obvious that Walton knows just about as much about the Puerto Rican team as you or I do. Arroyo plays in the NBA. Ramos played for the Wizards. Maybe a few other tidbits, and that's it. Or that's all the broadcasting team cares to share.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Enjoy the Live TV Here

USA is killing out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Almost exclusively right handed?!?!?!

Why does he keep saying this about Lebron???? Where did he get this from?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So tomorrow we have Uruguay? I already feel bad for them. They're going to get spanked.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade instead of Billups
> 
> Oden/Bosh instead of Chandler
> 
> I'm keeping Miller b/c we need atleast one white guy on the team.


 Yeah we need another big and no way Wade doesn't make the team. Billups appears expendable if Williams and Kidd are healthy.
So Wade in for sure
Oden/Bosh (would love to see if KG or Duncan can be convinced to come back though) for the extra big man to replace Chandler and his T rex quality hands
If you're going to add a token white guy I'd rather have Hinrich then Miller. Hell even a scrub so far like JJ Redick may be a good add as the international 3 line for him is like a layup.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

FTs are killing our margin


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

damn, Lebron short on 2 straight FTs. Usually when he misses, they're long. They must be a little tired.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Almost exclusively right handed?!?!?!
> 
> Why does he keep saying this about Lebron???? Where did he get this from?


 This comment is mindbogglingly dumb. Hell even Charley Rosen thinks Lebron might have one of the best off hands _EVER_


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It would be nice to rest our starters for the rest of the game. I think Kobe played 19 out of 20 minutes in the first half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're looking a little ragged again now


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Pretty mediocre 3rd quarter, Puerto Rico's offense looked better at times


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling we might see a couple of the starters again for a few minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Melo isn't the leading scorer?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Arroyo fouled out already? Damn.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Wow...Melo isn't the leading scorer?


If the starters play again, he will be before the night is over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

wow our second team is just stagnant


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The second team is so boring to watch.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Pretty much as mediocre a performance as last night, however tonight it was mostly due to bricking so many FTs. Margin would be 40+ with a normal performance from the line. Also, I think guys have realized that it's not really worth it to go all-out once they've built a signifigant lead, given how many games they're playing in a row


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't understand why Walton keeps saying that Billups is clearly one of the very best point guards in the NBA.It's fairly obvious that he isn't and he just doesn't fit with this team.We really need to push the pace a lot more than we are and he just sucks in transition.The only thing he gives you is size and if that's all you want you can play Lebron or a shooting guard at the point.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

anybody got a box score??


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

why are you calling this team stagnant when after 3 periods, we lead by 32 points come on get a life the dream team is back


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The boxscore will be on this page when FIBA gets it up,but it's not there yet
LINK


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i know kobe has 4 turnovers all by himself


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

BOXSCORE


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

James, Howard, and Prince combined for a pathetic 3-11 FTs. WTF! If Lebron James is supposed to be great, why is he shooting 50% from the foul line!?!? Get Prince off the team, he doesn't belong. He's an almost All Star on an All-NBA team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> why are you calling this team stagnant when after 3 periods, we lead by 32 points come on get a life the dream team is back


Because we should be beating these teams by 50. Thats why.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> James, Howard, and Prince combined for a pathetic 3-11 FTs. WTF! * If Lebron James is supposed to be great, why is he shooting 50% from the foul line!?!?* Get Prince off the team, he doesn't belong. He's an almost All Star on an All-NBA team.


What the heck are you talking about? 

He's shooting 73% from the foul line.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> James, Howard, and Prince combined for a pathetic 3-11 FTs. WTF! If Lebron James is supposed to be great, why is he shooting 50% from the foul line!?!? Get Prince off the team, he doesn't belong. He's an almost All Star on an All-NBA team.


I love how the haters always pick the worst game to bring up something about a player. Yeah, LeBron missed 2 free throws yesterday, but he's only missed 3 in the entire tournament. Not only that but he's the teams leader shooting from 3 (other than Amare's 1 for 1) and among the tournament leaders in overall shooting percentage. To point him out in a game where the entire team shot poorly from the line is just plain petty.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> James, Howard, and Prince combined for a pathetic 3-11 FTs. WTF! If Lebron James is supposed to be great, why is he shooting 50% from the foul line!?!? Get Prince off the team, he doesn't belong. He's an almost All Star on an All-NBA team.



Why not add Carmello who was 3-6 and make your example 6 for 17?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're out here dominating teams, and we still have people talking about how bad we are?

We're not perfect, we won't dominate for 40 minutes, but damn, we're smashing teams by 25+ and we still can't be happy. ATLEAST WE'RE WINNING NOW!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Well the criticms tend to be directed at specific players. I'd say if there were actual impartiality there'd be far less criticism of US players.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The OUTLAW said:


> I love how the haters always pick the worst game to bring up something about a player. Yeah, LeBron missed 2 free throws yesterday, but he's only missed 3 in the entire tournament. Not only that but he's the teams leader shooting from 3 (other than Amare's 1 for 1) and among the tournament leaders in overall shooting percentage. To point him out in a game where the entire team shot poorly from the line is just plain petty.


 It's an ongoing problem that LeBron has. I'm not a hater, I am a huge fan of LeBron, but it is kinda pathetic that he is so good yet so TERRIBLE from the FT line. If he were to shoot 85% from the FT line last season, he would add 1.3ppg to his average! That's the difference between needing a last second 3 to tie vs a last second 2 to win.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, according to that box score, Deron Williams had 7 assists in 13 minutes. That's INSANE.

Oh, by the way.. Chauncey Billups - one assist.


What is the point of having a point guard and a team of superstars, and the point guard isn't even getting these superstars involved? Billups is such a wrench in the gears for this team.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's an ongoing problem that LeBron has. I'm not a hater, I am a huge fan of LeBron, but it is kinda pathetic that he is so good yet so TERRIBLE from the FT line. If he were to shoot 85% from the FT line last season, he would add 1.3ppg to his average! That's the difference between needing a last second 3 to tie vs a last second 2 to win.


Well it hasn't been a problem in this tournament any more than it has been for Melo. So I'm not sure why you decided to harp on 2 missed free throws for one player.

One thing that I've noticed about fans watching this tournament is that they seem to feel the need to point out how the other superstars are doing things wrong to make it seem like their guy is the best. (This isn't directed at you). It's just crazy. I love watching all of these guys play because they're all unique and I love being able to root for the guys I don't normally get to root for during the regular season.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Well it hasn't been a problem in this tournament any more than it has been for Melo. So I'm not sure why you decided to harp on 2 missed free throws for one player.
> 
> One thing that I've noticed about fans watching this tournament is that they seem to feel the need to point out how the other superstars are doing things wrong to make it seem like their guy is the best. (This isn't directed at you). It's just crazy. I love watching all of these guys play because they're all unique and I love being able to root for the guys I don't normally get to root for during the regular season.


Thank you. Thank you.


----------

